# Hot smoked salmon



## ahakohda (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing special in preparation but outcome is fantastic.

2 cups water
1/2 cup teriyaki OR soy sauce
0.25 Lbs brown sugar
2 Tsp garlic powder

Cut salmon in even pieces. Marinate 24 hours. Usual pellicle forming. Smoked with ALDER pellets in amnps.

2 hours at 120F

2 hours at 135F

1 hour at 175F


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks Amazing, was it moist or did it dry kinda like Lox?


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 27, 2012)

Very moist and flaky. Look at those fatty lines. It can't be dry with lines like this. Actually it was very close to a smoked salmon I used to order from Alaska. The only think that is missing is a honey based syrup they were drenched in.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks mighty good. I have to do some this week for the bf's parents visiting this weekend! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 27, 2012)

Just ate two pieces for breakfast with some garlic toasts and earl grey tea. Yam

Note. Brine amount is for aprox. one pound of fish to cover it in dish. Adjust accordingly if you need to fill larger bowl.


----------



## blackbear530 (Mar 27, 2012)

boy sure looks good


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great thanks for sharing


----------



## capntrip (Mar 29, 2012)

nice looking salmon!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great! I have a really good Spread recipe if you are ever interested...JJ


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 31, 2012)

Sure thing. Always happy to try new stuff. Thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2012)

AHAKOHDA, morning.....  I can tell you have hot smoked salmon before....   the pelicle is perfect and the key to premium smoked fish....  the fat doesn't leak out with a good pelicle.... that looks so good....  did you need a bib to eat it.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....   Dave


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 31, 2012)

You know how they say If salmon is leaking you doing it too hot and too fast. There are actually some pieces that leaked. All were at the top right corner of MES40 by the exhaust. Hot spot I guess. But thank you for kind words.


----------



## moikel (Apr 15, 2012)

Following your lead over in salmon bellies. Going really low for me 50c first hour then have a look before next stage.AMZPS hickory. Thanks for recipe.


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 15, 2012)

Enjoy!!!!


----------

